# Mystery burl, golden amboyna?



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

I've had this burl for about a year now and only had guesses as to what it could be. What does everyone think?


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

Here's another pic.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2018)

need to go back and read the rules. go to intro forum and post an intro there.


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> need to go back and read the rules. go to intro forum and post an intro there.





Mike1950 said:


> need to go back and read the rules. go to intro forum and post an intro there.


No problem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2018)

I t does look like golden Amboyna- should have had a distinct smell. Burl ID is difficult in hand let alone in pictures.


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2018)

Maybe @phinds can help you.


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

It does slightly have a similar smell as amboyna . I'm pretty well convinced it's either maidou or afzelia. I have boxes full of this stuff by the way. Lol that's why I want to figure out what it is so badly. So I can't accurately price and negotiate with it. I'm glad I stumbled onto this site. I've been touring through it for a while now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2018)

Daniel Wood said:


> It does slightly have a similar smell as amboyna . I'm pretty well convinced it's either maidou or afzelia. I have boxes full of this stuff by the way. Lol that's why I want to figure out what it is so badly. So I can't accurately price and negotiate with it. I'm glad I stumbled onto this site. I've been touring through it for a while now.



my guess would be Maidou- It is what most golden amboyna is. Boxes full?? you will find interest here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

Yup, boxes! Lol mostly thin stuff but tons of pen blanks and knife scales. I also have some large waterfall bubinga heart wood pen blanks and some 2 tone shorts for sale. Maybe I'll make a seperate thread for that

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2018)

Tony said:


> Maybe @phinds can help you.


Nah, I suck on identifying burls.


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

phinds said:


> Nah, I suck on identifying burls.


I have a few pieces with some strait grained


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2018)

Daniel Wood said:


> I have a few pieces with some strait grained


can you get a well focused closeup of a well-cleaned-up end grain?


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

phinds said:


> can you get a well focused closeup of a well-cleaned-up end grain?


I will try that


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jan 4, 2018)

Daniel Wood said:


> I will try that


 not having a planer is hard getting a good cleaned up endgrain. I'll try to get a better one


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 4, 2018)

@phinds 

I might be reading into it, but his blurry end grain shot reminds me of the Pterocarpus genus...


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds
> 
> I might be reading into it, but his blurry end grain shot reminds me of the Pterocarpus genus...


I can't tell but it's certainly possible and of course that would be consistent w/ amboyna burl


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 3, 2018)

Did you ever post any other wood for sale or trade?


----------

